# What do people own?? (List yours here!)



## Arachtion (Jul 4, 2013)

As the title says, interested to hear what sort of species the familiar faces are drawn to, here is my current list,


0.1 Haplopelma hainanum
0.1 Haplopelma doriae
0.1 Haplopelma sp. Vietnam
1.1.1 Haplopelma schmidti
0.0.1 Haplopelma minax
0.0.1 Haplopelma sp. Angkor Wat
0.0.2 Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger
1.0 Lampropelma nigerrimum
0.0.1 Lampropelma violaceopes
0.0.1Lampropelma sp. Borneo black
0.0.1 Orphnaecus sp. blue Panay
1.0 Chilobrachys guangxiensis
0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca (highland)
0.1 Avicularia avicularia
0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
1.1 Lasiodora parahybana
2.1.1 Phormictopus cancerides
1.1 Pamphobeteus antinous (Peru)
1.0 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
0.1 Megaphobema robustum
1.0 Theraphosa blondi
0.0.2 Pseudohapalopus sp. Panama
0.1 Hapalopus sp. Colombia "large"
1.0 Nhandu chromatus
1.0 Brachypelma klaasi
1.0 Brachypelma vagans
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
1.1 Pelinobius muticus
1.1 Hysterocates sp. Cameroon
0.0.5 Pterinochilus murinus (tcf)
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## bugarella (Jul 4, 2013)

1.1.1B. Smithi
0.0.1 B. Boehmei
0.0.1 P. Muticus
1.0.0T. Blondi
1.0.3 L. Parahybana
0.1.1B. Vagans
1.0.0P. Murinus
0.0.1A. Chalcodes
0.0.3 C. Darlingi
0.0.1E. Cyanognathus
0.0.1A. Ezendami
1.1.0 M. Cabocla
0.0.2 T. Stirmi
0.0.1C. Marshalli
0.0.2 G. Pulchripes
0.0.2 G. Rosea
0.0.1L. Difficilis
0.0.1B. Sabulosum
0.0.1P. Rufilata
0.0.1Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"
0.0.1C. Dyscolus
0.0.1C. Cyaneopubescens
0.0.1C. Elegans
0.0.1Hapolopus sp. "Pumpkin Patch"
0.0.1N. Carapoensis
0.0.1M. Balfouri

0.0.1 Sicarius Hahni
0.1.0 Galeodes Arabicus

8.3.x C. Sculpturatus (x means I haven't counted all the babies yet)
1.1.0 H. Trilineatus
0.2.0 Pandinus imperator
3 H. Hotenttota
0.0.7 superstionia donensis

I think that's it. I might be forgetting a few

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hersh77tess (Jul 4, 2013)

1 .5" A. Urticans
1 .25" A Versicolor 
2 .25" E. SP. Red
1 .75" A. Geniculata 
1 .75" G. Pulchra
1 fat wolf spider
1 2" X. Immanis
1 2" B. Albopolosom
2 1" B. Emilia
1 2" Maraca Cabocla
1 1.5" L. Parahybana 
1 .25" L. Parahybana 
1 3" Fishing spider
1 .50" G. Rosea RCF
1 3" G. Rosea RCF
1 5" A. Schmidti 
1 5.5" A. Juruinicola 

Getting GBB, B. Klassi, and Avic Avic next week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jquack530 (Jul 4, 2013)

0.2 A. avic.
1.1 A. versicolor I put this cautiously. 99.9% sure. They both just recently molted and I saw briefly on the smaller what appears to be his naughty bits. I am still trying to get a better look just for the confirmation, but "he" has been really defensive since a sling. The other is atleast an inch bigger and I have ventral sexed it female several times. They have both ALWAYS been molt destroyers. They are siblings, so I won't be mating them. Once I get confirmation I will be posting him up for trade in the classifieds.
2.2 G. rosea 1 adult female, one 2 inch female, and 2 males around the 2 1/2-3 inch mark
1.0 B. smithi He's about 5 inches maybe more (penultimate?)
1.0 mm Aphonopelma sp.
0.1 P. scrofa
0.0.1 P. regalis about 3 inches. Have tried to get a look ventrally, but it's VERY skittish and never lets me get a good looksee to tell for sure. Also, destroyed the last molt.
0.0.1 C. darlingi
0.0.1 P. murinus
0.0.1 L.P. looks female ventrally


----------



## Arachtion (Jul 4, 2013)

Hersh77tess said:


> 1 .5" A. Urticans
> 1 .25" A Versicolor
> 2 .25" E. SP. Red
> 1 .75" A. Geniculata
> ...


I think X.immanis and A.urticans are definitely on my "to get" list


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 4, 2013)

Aphonopelma burica 2.0 "Briar", "Thistle"
Aphonopelma seemanni 0.1 "Zaranth"
Aphonopelma sp "Murietta' 0.1 "Moreta"
Avicularia azuraklaasi 0.0.1 "Syrilda"
Avicularia metallica 0.0.1 "Sirah"
Avicularia versicolor 1.0 "Amadeus"
Augcephalus enzendami 0.0.4 "Shona", "Sangoma", "Karanga", "N'anga"
Brachypelma albiceps 0.1 "Alianne"
Brachypelma albopilosum 0.1 "Peluda"
Brachypelma boehmei 0.2 "Sorka", "Manora"
Brachypelma emilia 0.2 "Benden", "Telgar"
Brachypelma schroederi 0.1 "Caylith"
Brachypelma smithi 1.1 "Ruatha", "Alessa"
Brachypelma vagans 0.1 "Menolly"
Brachypelma verdezi 0.1 "Aramina"
Ceratogyrus darlingi 0.0.2 "Katara", "Rhiana"
Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.0.3 "Winken", "Blinken", "Nod"
Chilobrachys 'Sai Yok' 0.0.1
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 1.1.1 "Pitufo","Gem", "Jewell"
Ephebopus murinus 0.1 "Tannasg"
Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi 1.0.1 "Guinan", "Uhuru"
Grammostola pulchra 2.0 "Faranth", "Ramoth II"
Grammostola pulchripes 0.1 "Piemura"
Grammostola rosea 0.1.1 "Orlith", "Syndesta"
Haplopelma lividum 0.1 "Indigo"
Heteroscodra maculata 0.0.1 "Donas"
Homoeomma sp blue Peru 0.1 "Spectre"
Idiothele mira 0.0.1
Lasiodora parahybana 0.1 "Huevos"
Monocentropus balfouri 0.0.6 "Talisman", "Sorciere", "Aurora", "Mystique", "Allura", "Druid"
Mystery Sling 0.0.1 "Noname"(suspect LP)
Nhandu carapoenisis 0.0.1 "Tango"
Nhandu coloratovillosus 0.1 "Nadira"
Nhandu tripepii 0.1 "Samba"
'OBT' 1.1 "Ananse", "Mephistopheles" (aka Meph Baby)
Paraphysa scrofa 0.1 "Fantine"
Pelinobius muticus 0.0.1 "Reyna"
Poecilotheria formosa 0.1 "Madame Giry"
Poecilotheria metallica 0.0.1 "Royale"
Poecilotheria regalis 0.1 "Alexandria"
Poecilotheria rufilata 0.0.1 "Jadzia"
Poecilotheria subfusca 0.0.1 "Guinevere"
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 0.1 "Cosira"
Psalmopoeus irminia 0.1.1 "Eowyn", "Galadriel"
Psalmopoeus pulcher 0.1.1 "T'Pau", "B'Elanna"
Thrixopelma ockerti 0.1 "Isabella"

Pandinus imperator 3 generations - 2.3.X?X

Cavia porcellus 1.1 "Laverne", "Curly" aka "Q-Tip"

Canis lupus familiaris dackel mini 1.1, 10# "Rudi", "Honey"
Canis lupus familiaris ACD/JRT 1.0, 20# "Dinkomania"


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 4, 2013)

New World Species:
0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata "Medeia"
1.1.0 Avicularia amazonica "Kyla" & "Keeva"
0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia "Timea"
0.1.0 Avicularia azuraklaasi (possibly braunshauseni) "Nila"
0.0.2 Avicularia diversipes "Amitola 2nd" & unnamed yet
0.0.3 Avicularia geroldi (not named, yet)
0.1.0 Avicularia minatrix "Aurora"
1.0.3 Avicularia purpurea TF "Melaena" (suspect 1.0.0) & "Azure" (1.0.0) & 2 unnamed
0.0.2 Avicularia velutina (not named, yet)
1.1.0 Avicularia versicolor "Sylva" & "Lin"
0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum "Kamala"
1.0.0 Brachypelma boehmei "Kenno"
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi "Adena"
1.0.2 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens "Spot" & a couple unnamed
0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus "Asteria"
0.1.3 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi (Blue Femur) "Gemma" & 3 unnamed
0.0.4 Euathlus spec. "fire" / "red" / "flame" (2/2 suspect female/male)
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes "Nyx"
0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. "Columbia" large (unnamed)
0.1.0 Holothele incei "Aurelia"
0.1.0 Homoeomma spec. blue (Peru 2) "Jewel"
1.0.0 Homoeomma spec. blue (Peru 2) "Neelam"
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei "Moriko"
0.2.0 Psalmopoeus irminia "Phaedra" & "Firali"
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus langenbucheri "Lyssa"
1.0.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher "Flavio"
0.1.0 Tapinauchineus violaceus "Saranyu"

Old World Species:
1.1.0 Chilobrachys fimbriatus - "Ares" & "Hera"
0.1.0 Heterothele villosella "Takhisis"
1.0.0 Poecilotheria subfusca "lowland" - "Artemis"
= 49 T's overall currently! (29 different species)


----------



## lanny (Jul 4, 2013)

2 A geniculate
2 G rosea
2 P murinus
1 C chayshawi
2 P cancerides
1 N chromatus
1 A avicularia
2 G rosea
2 A chalodes
2A species [new river rust rump]
2H minax
2H lividum
1 H longripes
1 B boehmei
L klugi


----------



## Ziolizard (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm not sure what all of those double decimal numbers are (e.g. 0.1.1), but I have one G. pulchripes, one L. parahybana, and one P. murinus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 3skulls (Jul 4, 2013)

Ziolizard said:


> I'm not sure what all of those double decimal numbers are (e.g. 0.1.1), but I have one G. pulchripes, one L. parahybana, and one P. murinus


Male.Female.Not Sexed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jul 4, 2013)

bugarella said:


> 0.0.1 Sicarius Hahni


Where did you get an S hahni?  Are you certain it is?  I have been searching with zero luck.   I have a pair of terrosus and a couple Chilean slings, but never have found any hahni nor any other African Sicarius.


----------



## Ziolizard (Jul 4, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Male.Female.Not Sexed


Thank you! =) In that case, I have:
1.0.0 G. pulchripes
0.1.0 L. parahybana
0.0.1 P. murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Jul 4, 2013)

Tarantulas
0.2.0 A. Avicularia(Bonnie and Claire-4")
1.1.0 A. Hentzi(Lucy-5")
0.1.0 A. Versicolor(Mildred-2.5")
0.1.0 B. Boehmi(5")
0.0.1 C. Cyanopubescens(Shelly-1")
0.0.1 E. Campestratus(Mort)
0.0.1 G. Pulchripes(Neptune-3/4")
0.0.1 G. Rosea RCF(Pluto-1")
0.1.0 G. Rosea(Samus 2.0)
0.0.2 H. Maculata(Waldo, Carmen-.5")
0.0.1 H. Villosella(War-1")
1.0.0 L. Difficilis(Bob-2")
0.0.1 N. Chromatus(Zelda-1/2")
1.0.0 P. Cancerides(Napoleon-3")
0.0.1 P. Fortis(Pablo Esobar-2.5")
0.1.0 P. Irminia(Alexis-4")
0.0.1 P. Ornata(Loki-1")
1.0.0 P. Rufilata(Vinny-3.5")

True Spiders
0.2.0 Antrodiaetus Pacificus
0.1.0 Phidippus Audax(Maxine-23mm)
0.1.0 Phidippus Arizonensis(Priscilla-14mm)
0.1.0 Phidippus Apacheanus(Gertrude-13mm)
1.0.0 Phidippus Cardinalis
1.0.0 Paramaevia Poultoni
1.1.0 Spinicaudus Undatus
0.1.0 Lactrodectus Variolus
0.2.0 Lactrodectus Mactans
0.1.0 Castianiera Dorsata

Scorpions
0.0.13 C. Vittatus(Croatoan)
0.0.1 P. Imperator(Vincent Vega-1.5")

Myriapods
0.0.2 Scolocryptops Spinicaudus
0.0.3 Lithobius Forticatus
1.1.0 Narceus Americanus
0.0.5 Anadenobolus Monilicornis
0.0.2 Trigoniulus Corallinus
0.0.1 Scolopendra Supspines

Mantids
0.0.100? Tenodera Sinensis


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 4, 2013)

Tarantulas
1.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Aphonopelma cf burica "blue chelicerae"
0.1.0 Aphonopelma sp. "New River"
0.2.0 Aphonopelma seemanni BCF
0.0.3 Augacephalus ezendami
0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia
0.1.0 Avicularia diversipes
0.0.1 Avicularia metallica
1.1.0 Avicularia urticans 
0.4.3 Avicularia versicolor
0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.0 Brachypelma angustum
0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum
0.1.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.0 Brachypelma klaasi
0.1.4 Brachypelma sabulosum
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
1.2.1 Brachypelma vagans 
0.1.0 Ceratogyrus darlingi 
0.1.3 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.0.3 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.0.4 Cyriocosmus bertae
0.1.0 Cyriocosmus elegans 
0.1.0 Cyriocosmus ritae
0.1.0 Ephobupos murinus
0.0.1 Euathlus sp. "Blue"
0.1.0 Euathlus sp. "Red"
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.2.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.2.2 Grammostola rosea
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea RCF
0.2.8 Hapalopus sp. "Columbia Large"
1.0.0 Hapalopus sp. "Columbia Small"
0.0.2 Hapalopus triseriatus
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
0.1.0 Harpactira marksi
1.1.0 Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.2 Heterothele villosella
0.2.3 Holothele incei
0.1.0 Holothele incei "Gold"
1.1.0 Idiothele mira
0.0.10 Iridopelma sp. "Recife"
0.0.1 Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"
1.1.0 Lampropelma nigerrimum
0.2.0 Lampropelma violaceopes
0.1.0 Lasiodora difficilis
0.0.1 Lasiodora klugi
0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana
1.1.0 Monocentropus balfouri
0.1.2 Nhandu chromatus
0.1.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus
0.1.0 Nhandu tripepii
0.1.0 Ornithoctonus sp. "Koh Samui"
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" Bright Variant
1.2.0 Paraphysa scrofa
0.0.1 Pelinobius muticus
1.1.0 Phormictopus cancerides
0.3.0 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.1.0 Poecilotheria formosa
0.0.2 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1.0 Poecilotheria miranda
0.2.0 Poecilotheria pederseni
0.2.5 Poecilotheria regalis 
0.1.0 Poecilotheris rufilata
0.1.0 Poecilotheria smithi
0.2.0 Poecilotheria striata
0.1.0 Poecilotheria subfusca "Highland"
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei/irminia
0.2.4 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.4 Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus reduncus
0.0.1 Psuedhapalopus sp. "Blue"
0.1.1 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.4.4 Stromatopelma calceatum 
0.1.0 Tapinauchenius cupreus
0.1.0 Tapinauchenius plumipes
0.1.0 Tapinauchenius violaceus
0.0.1 unknown


True Spiders
0.1.0 Gorgyrella sp- Black African Trapdoor
0.1.0 Gorgyrella sp- Red African Trapdoor
0.13.0 Latrodectus hespersus
0.5.0 Latrodectus mactans
0.3.0 Latrodectus variolus

Scorpions
1.1.0 Hadogenes paucidens
1.1.0 Leiurus quinquestriatus

Centipedes
0.0.3 Scolopendra heros castaneiceps
0.0.4 Scolopendra polymorpha

Other inverts
1.0.2 Damon diadema
?.?.? Platymeris biguttatus

Feeders
Blatta lateralis 
Blaberus discoidales
Blaptica dubia


Fish
1.0.0 Betta splendens 


Reptiles
0.0.1 Boa constrictor imperator 
1.1.0 Thamnophis marcianus 
0.0.1 Pantherophis alleghaniensis


+ a bunch of normalish critters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachtion (Jul 4, 2013)

Solucki said:


> Tarantulas
> 0.2.0 A. Avicularia(Bonnie and Claire-4")
> 1.1.0 A. Hentzi(Lucy-5")
> 0.1.0 A. Versicolor(Mildred-2.5")
> ...


Definitely want some jumping spiders they're so cute

---------- Post added 07-04-2013 at 08:36 PM ----------




catfishrod69 said:


> Tarantulas
> 1.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata
> 0.0.1 Aphonopelma cf burica "blue chelicerae"
> 0.1.0 Aphonopelma sp. "New River"
> ...


+
1.1 Python brongersmai (Pandora and Titan)
1.0 Epicrates cenchria cenchria (Prometheus)
1.0 Python regius (Unnamed!)
0.1 Python molorus bittivatus (Gid-gids AKA the serpentine garbage disposal)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 4, 2013)

Arachtion said:


> I think X.immanis and A.urticans are definitely on my "to get" list


Oh, is this a Wish List thread, too?  
B. klaasi
B. auratum
B. klaasi
B. annitha
B. klaasi
H. pulchripes
B. klaasi
:biggrin:


----------



## Arachtion (Jul 4, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> Oh, is this a Wish List thread, too?
> B. klaasi
> B. auratum
> B. klaasi
> ...


I take it you're a fan of B.klaasi then, I'm a bit upset mine turned out to be male


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 4, 2013)

Arachtion said:


> I take it you're a fan of B.klaasi then, I'm a bit upset mine turned out to be male


Yeah, I'm a little partial to them.  LOL I let a nice one pass me by last year and have been kicking myself ever since...


----------



## Londoner (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm far too lazy to list all mine, so I'll just list the two that give me the most attitude, cost the most to keep, eat like horses and generally lounge around doing nothing most of the time. Here goes........

 0.2.0 _Homo sapiens_ (2 juveniles!)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nada (Jul 4, 2013)

My collection:
0.1.2 A.Chacoana - Bolivian Salmon Pink
0.2.6 A.Geniculata - Giant White Knee
1.1.0 A.Insubtilis - Bolivian Orange Stripe Knee
1.1.0 A.Juruencola - Brazilian Orange Banded
0.1.0 A.Natalensis - Natal Brown Bird Eater
0.1.0 A.suina - Sulpher Brown Bird Eater
0.1.0 A.Laeta - Puetro Rican Pink Toe
0.1.7 A.Minatrix - Red Stripe Pink Toe
0.2.0 A.Versicolor - Antilles Pink Toe
0.2.0 B.Albiceps - Golden Red Rump
2.1.0 B.Annitha - Giant Red Knee
2.2.3 B.Auratum - Flame Knee
0.1.0 B.Boehmei - Fireleg
3.8.3 B.Emilia - Mexican Red Leg
1.1.0 B.Klaasi - Mexican Pink
1.3.4 B.Smithi - Red Knee
0.1.1 B.Verdezi - Mexican Smoke Grey
1.2.3 C.Darlingi - Curved Horn Baboon
2.3.0 C.Marshalli - Straight Horn Baboon
0.1.0 C.Dyscolus - Asian Smokey
3.2.12 C.Fimbriatus - Indian Violet
1.1.4 C.Cyanpubescens - Green Bottle Blue
0.0.2 E.Uatuman - Emerald Skeleton
2.7.3 E.Cyanognathus - Blue Fang Skeleton
0.3.0 H.Lividium - Cobalt Blue
0.2.0 H.Maculata - Ornamental Babon
0.0.12 H.Crassipes - Camroon Brown
0.1.5 H.Gigas - Camroon Red
1.2.4 I.Mira - Blue Foot Baboon
1.1.0 L.Parahybana - Salmon Pink Bird Eater
1.2.2 M.Mesomelas - Costa Rican Red
3.5.25 M.Robustum - Giant Red Leg
2.2.0 N.Trippepei - Strawberry Blonde
0.1.6 P.Antinous - Steely Blue Leg
2.1.0 P.Fortis - Colombian Giant Brown
2.1.1 P.Nigricolor - Bluebloom
3.3.4 P.Platyomma - Pinkbloom
2.10.18 P.Muticus - King Baboon
0.2.0 P.Cancerides - Haitian Brown
2.1.0 P.Metallica - Gooty Sapphire Ornamental
0.0.3 P.Miranda - Bengal Spot Ornamental
0.1.0 P.Ornata - Fringed Ornamental
0.1.1 P.Regalis - Indian Ornamental
0.1.0 P.Subfusca - Ivory Ornamental
0.1.0 P.Tigrinwesseli - Tiger Ornamental
0.0.10 p.cambridgei - Trinidad Chevron
0.0.5 P.Irminia - Sun Tiger
0.0.8 P.Pulcher - Panama Blonde
0.1.3 P.Reduncus - Costa Rican Orange Mouth
3.1.0 P.Murinus - Usambara Orange Baboon
0.1.0 S.Melanotarsum - Amazon Black Foot
2.1.0 T.Stirmi - Burgandy Goliath Bird Eater
2.2.3 X.Immanis - Colombian Lesser Black


----------



## Arachtion (Jul 4, 2013)

Nada said:


> My collection:
> 0.1.2 A.Chacoana - Bolivian Salmon Pink
> 0.2.6 A.Geniculata - Giant White Knee
> 1.1.0 A.Insubtilis - Bolivian Orange Stripe Knee
> ...


Are the antinous Bolivian?


----------



## Zavia (Jul 4, 2013)

1.2.0 A.Hentzi  -  Texas Browns  (Titus, Winrey, Nomie)
    1.0.0 T. blondi  -  Goliath Birdeater  (Tiki Monster)
    0.0.1 L. parahybana  -  Salmon Pink Birdeater  (Simon) 
    0.1.0 G. rosea  -  Chilean Rose  (Akonie)
    0.1.0 P. miranda  -  Bengal Spotted Ornamental  (Taboo)
    0.0.1 N. chromatus  -  Brazilian red and white  (Webster)

names may change if Webster and Simon are girls 
I am still trying to figure out how to sneak more tarantulas into my boyfriends house without him noticing but for sure I will get a few more XD


----------



## Nada (Jul 4, 2013)

Arachtion said:


> Are the antinous Bolivian?


Peruvian I believe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderengineer (Jul 4, 2013)

0.2.9 Haplopelma lividum
    1.0.5 haplopelma hainanum
    0.0.7 haplopelma schmidti
    0.0.8 haplopelma longipes
    0.3.6 haplopelma vonwirthi
    0.2.4 haplopelma albostriatum
    0.1.0 Theraphosa Stirmi,
    0.0.1 Phormictopes canceroides
    0.0.1 Psednocnemis brachyramosa (former Coremiocnemis brachyramosa)
    0.0.11 Pterinochilus murinus
    0.0.1 Pterinochilus lugardi
    0.0.4 Ceratogyrus darlingi
    0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
    0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum
    0.0.6 Pelinobius muticus
    0.0.6 hysterocrates sp.
    0.0.3 Lasiodora parahybana
    0.0.1 Chilobrachys sp.Veitnam Blue
    0.0.3 phlogius sp. black/presley
    0.0.1 lampropelma nigerrimum
    0.4.3 African Red Trapdoors
    0.4.0 African black trapdoors
    0.1.0 Myrmekiaphila Coreyi - Florida Red Trap Door
    0.0.2 Hebestatis theveneti - Thevenet's trapdoor


----------



## Arachtion (Jul 4, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> 0.2.9 Haplopelma lividum
> 1.0.5 haplopelma hainanum
> 0.0.7 haplopelma schmidti
> 0.0.8 haplopelma longipes
> ...


Sounds like somebody shares my tastes


----------



## spiderengineer (Jul 4, 2013)

Arachtion said:


> Sounds like somebody shares my tastes


maybe just a little


----------



## Arachtion (Jul 4, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> maybe just a little


Definitely Ornithoctoninae all the way for me


----------



## bugarella (Jul 4, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Where did you get an S hahni?  Are you certain it is?  I have been searching with zero luck.   I have a pair of terrosus and a couple Chilean slings, but never have found any hahni nor any other African Sicarius.


It was sold to me as a hahni. But honestly I couldn't tell you if that is correct or not.


----------



## spudzilla (Jul 4, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Male.Female.Not Sexed


I still don't understand how the decimal numbers are used, like 1.0.3 and 0.0.4.  [Edit] Never mind, I figured it out.

Anyway I have:

Tarantulas:

0.0.1 Purple Pinktoe Tarantula 
(Avicularia purpurea) 

0.0.1 Martinique Pinktoe/Antilles pinktoe
(Avicularia versicolor) 

0.1.0Mexican Redknee Tarantula
(Brachypelma smithi)

0.0.2 Rear Horned Baboon
(Ceratogyrus darlingi)

0.0.1 Straight Horned Baboon
(Ceratogyrus Marshalli)

0.0.1 Peruvian Black & White Dwarf tarantula
(Cyriocosmus ritae)

1.0.0 Chilean Rose Tarantula
(Grammostola rosea)

0.0.1 Togo Starburst Baboon
Heteroscodra maculata

0.0.1 Salmon Pink Birdeater Tarantula 
(Lasiodora parahybana)

0.0.1 Trinidad Cheveron Tarantula
(Psalmopoeus cambridgei)

0.0.2 Orange Baboon Tarantula
(Pterinochilus murinus)


Scorpions:

0.0.1 Flat Rock Scorpion
(Hadogenes troglodytes)

0.0.1 Giant Deasert Hairy Scorpion
(Hadrurus arizonensis)

Also:
0.0.1 Quaker Parrot
(Myiopsitta monachus)

0.1.0 A black Rottweiler/Black Labrador Retriever
(Canis lupus familiaris)

0.1.0 Ball Python [Spider morph] 
(Python regius)


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jul 4, 2013)

This is what I have:

1. A. metallica CB adult female
1. A. armada WC sub adult female
2. A. behlei WC sub adult females
3. A. bicoloratum CB unsexed slings finally showing colors
1. A. chalcodes CB WC adult female this was a German import I do believe this is the real chalcodes
6. A. iodius CB unsexed slings
1. A. moderatum WC sub adult female
2. A. moderatum WC sub adult immature males
4. A. moferatum CB unsexed slings finally showing colors
1. A. sp. Carlsbad Green WC adult female
2. A. sp. I - CB females formally being sold as chalcodes, who knows what they are until they are scientifically correctly identify I will call them A. sp. I
3. A. sp. II - WC females also formally being sold as chalcodes, from photos that I have seen they are either Flagstaff, New River or who knows what they really are until they are scientifically correctly identify I will call them A. sp. II
1. B. albiceps CB adult female
2. B. albiceps CB sub adult females
1. B. albiceps CB sub adult immature male
2. B. albopilosum CB adult females 
2. B. albopilosum CB young to sub adult immature males
2. B. auratum CB adult females
2. B. auratum CB young females
1. B. auratum CB penultimate male
3. B. auratum CB unsexed slings
1. B. baumgarteni CB adult female
13. B. baumgarteni CB young to sub adult females
18. B. baumgarteni CB young to sub adult immature males
2. B. boehmei CB adult female
1. B. boehmei CB sub adult female
2. B. boehmei young female
1. B. boehmei young immature male
1. B. emilia CB adult female
1. B. emilia CB sub adult female
2. B. emilia CB young females
1. B. klaasi CB adult female
1. B. smithi CB adult female - Colima 
1. B. smithi CB sub adult female - Guerrero 
5. B. smithi CB young females - Colima
1. B. smithi CB penultimate male - Colima
1. B. smithi CB young immature male - Colima
1. B. schroederi CB adult female
1. B. schroederi CB unsexed sling
3. B. vagans CB females
1. B. vagans CB mature male
200+. B. vagans babies
1. B. verdezi CB adult female
2. B. verdezi CB young females
1. C. darlingi CB adult female
1. C. marshalli CB adult female
1. C. cyaneopubescens sub adult female
7. Crypsidromus sp "Pursical" CB unsexed slings
10. Homoeomma sp. Blue CB young females
2. Homeomma sp. BLue CB young males
1. L. polycuspulatus CB young female
2. L. polycuspulatus CB young immature males
1. M. mesomelas CB adult female
7. M. robustum CB young females
2. M. robustum CB young immature males
1. P. parvula CB sub adult female
1. P. muticus CB young unsexed don't know yet on this one?
3. P. fasciata CB sub adult females
1. P. formosa CB adult female
1. P. hanumavilasumica CB young female
1. P. metallica CB young female
1. P. miranda CB adult female
1. P. miranda CB young female
1. P. ornata CB sub adult female
2. P. pederseni CB sub adult females
3. P. regalis CB adult females
1. P. regalis CB sub adult female
1. P. rufilata CB young female
1. P. rufilata CB immature male
1. P. smithi CB young female
1. P. striata CB adult female
1. P. striata CB sub adult female
1. P. subfusca CB young female
1. P. subfusca CB mature male
1. P. tigrinawesseli CB young female
1. P. cambridgei CB mature male
2. Sphaerobothria hoffmanni CB unsexed slings
1. T. ockerti CB adult female
1. X. immanis CB sub adult female
1. X. intermedia CB unsexed sling


Jose
www.exoskeletoninverts.com
support@exoskeletoninverts.com


----------



## spiderengineer (Jul 4, 2013)

spudzilla said:


> I still don't understand how the decimal numbers are used, like 1.0.3 and 0.0.4.


1.0.3 would mean one male, zero females, and 3 unsexed. 0.0.4 would me zero males, zero females, and 4 unsexed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hersh77tess (Jul 4, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> Yeah, I'm a little partial to them.  LOL I let a nice one pass me by last year and have been kicking myself ever since...


Ken has some B. Klassi but darn they are pricey. I'm getting one. Praying that it is female. 

Wish list 

P. Irminia
Young GBB


----------



## LucN (Jul 4, 2013)

Might as well toss mine for laughs

0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei "Fluffy"


----------



## tonypace2009 (Jul 5, 2013)

New world
0.3.62 Aphonopelma  hentzies
0.0.1 Aviculria versicolor 
0.1.0 Gramastola Roseia 
0.0.5 Gramostola Pulchripes 

True spiders
0.2.0 Eucteniza stolida trapdoor spiders

Pets 
0.1.0 Quaker parrot 
0.1.0 calico kitten
1.3.0 amercona chickens


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 5, 2013)

0.2.0 C. cyaneopubescens, 
0.1.0 Phormictopus Sp. Purple, 
0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides
0.0.1 B. albiceps
0.1.1 B. vagans, 
0.1.0 B. boehmei, 
0.1.0 B. albopilosum, 
0.2.0 B. emilia, 
1.0.0 B. smithi, 
0.1.1 L. parahybana,
0.1.0 A. seemani, 
0.0.1 H. lividum, 
0.0.1 G. pulchripes.,
0.1.1 G. pulchra
0.1.2 M. balfouri,
0.0.1 P. murinus,
0.0.1 Euathlus sp. Yellow
0.1.0 Euathlus sp. Red
0.0.1 M. robustum
0.0.1 N. carapoensis
1.0.0 N. chromatus 
0.0.1 N. coloratovillosus
0.0.1 T. ockerti
0.0.1 Homoeomma sp. "Blue"


----------



## 3skulls (Jul 5, 2013)

I wasn't going to post here but I haven't made a list for a while. 
Off the top of my head. 

1 A. geniculata 
70+ A. hentzi
10+ A. versi
1 A. metallica
5+ B. albops
1 B. smithi
5 vagans
30 C. darlingi
2 C. fasciatum
4 G. Rosea
7. G. pulchripes
1. G. pulchra
1. H lividum
5 LPs
6 OBTs
10+ P. irminia
1 P cambridgei
19 P. pederseni

Add in all the snakes, frogs, salamanders, toads, other random bugs and my dogs. I'm pushing close to 400 mouths to feed and 1000s of dubia.


----------



## Eldric (Jul 5, 2013)

*I know I'm missing a few critters, but here's an off the top of my head list.

Male. Female. Unsexed
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Aphonopelma burica 
0.0.2 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.0.2 Avicularia versicolor
1.0.0 Brachypelma emelia
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi 
0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
0.0.1 Chilobrachys dyscolus
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.0.2 Cyriocosmus ritae
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus schioedtei 
0.0.2 Ephebopus uatuman
0.0.1 Ephebopus murinus
0.1.0 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi
1.0.0 Grammostola pulchra 
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea 
0.1.0 Haplopelma albostriatum 
0.0.1 Haplopus sp. Columbia large “Pumpkin Patch”
0.0.3 Heteroscodra maculata 
0.0.3 Idiothele mira 
1.0.0 Iridopelma sp. ‘Recife’ MM
0.0.1 Lampropelma sp. borneo black
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana 
0.0.1 Maraca cabocla
0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum
0.2.0 Monocentropus lambertoni 
1.1.0 Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.1 Orphnaecus sp. Blue
0.0.1 Ornithoctonus sp Koh Samui 
0.0.1 Pelinobius muticus
0.0.1 Phlogius sp. PQ 113 
0.1.0 Poecilotheria metallica
0.0.2 Poecilotheria ornata 
0.1.0 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca "highland" 
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus langenbucheri
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia 
0.0.3 Psalmopoeus pulcher 
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus reduncus
0.0.1 Psednocnemis brachyramosa 
0.0.1 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus 
1.0.0 Selenocosmia crassipes
0.1.0 Sericopelma rubronitens 
0.0.? Stromatopelma calceatum 
1.0.0 Tapinauchenius violaceus

Other Critters:
m.f.u
0.1.0 Latrodectus hesperus - Western Black Widow
0.0.1 Jumping spider unknown species
0.0.2 Rhopalurus junceus - The Red/Blue Scorpion
0.0.1 Stagmomantis carolina - The Carolina Mantis
0.1.0 Pantherophis guttatus - Vanishing Stripe Cornsnake*


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Jul 5, 2013)

0.0.1 L. violaceopes (Fox)
0.1. A. versicolor (Little Blue)
0.1 N. chromatus (Echo)
0.1 P. cambridgei (Artemis)
0.2 G. rosea 1(RCF), 1 (NCF) 
1.1.  B. vagans 
0.0.1 P. ornata 
0.1 E sp. red (Michonne)
0.0.2 P. murinus 
0.1 P. irminia (Eirine) 
0.0.1 B. albopilosum 
0.0.1 C. fimbriatus 
0.0.1 H. lividum 
1.0 C. cyaneopubescens 

True spiders:
0.1.xxx Lactrodectus hesperus
0.1 Lactrodectus geometricus
0.1 unknown

Reptiles:
0.1 Ball python (Chloe)
1.0 Sulcata (Tortellini)
1.1 (2) three-toed box turtles ( Ben and Wilhelmina)


Furry four legged creatures:
1.1 (2) chihuahuas (Tyrion and Temperance) 
1.0 Cairn terrier (Spock)
0.1 Rat (Nezumi "Nez")
2.0 Cats (Ragnar and Merlin)


----------



## Crickeylynn (Jul 5, 2013)

0.1.0 G rosea
0.1.0 G. concepcion 
1.0.0 G. Pulchripes
0.0.1 B. vagans
0.0.1 A. versicolor
0.0.1 B. albiceps
0.0.1 E sp "red"
0.0.1 B. bohemi 
0.0.1 P. murinus
0.0.1 A. Behlei


Lol if we are putting our other animals I also have one male leopard gecko (Osiris) and three cats (Miles James, Spencer Ryan, and Cali Rae) as well as fish.


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 845BigRed (Jul 6, 2013)

I feel like my list is so small compared to most lol

Females
G Rosea - 4 inches
T Stirmi - 7 inches

Unsexed
L Parahybana - 1.5 inch
P Irminia - 2 inch
P Regalis - 2 inch
A Versicolor - 1/2 inch
E Campestratus - 1/8th inch


Sadly thats going to be the bulk of my collection for a while. Going back to school is claiming the majority of my money.


----------



## peterUK (Jul 6, 2013)

0.1.0 Avicularia minatrix
0.1.0 Avicularia sp 'Blue velvet'
0.0.5 Avicularia metallica
0.0.5 Avicularia diversipes
0.0.5 Avicularia purpurea
0.0.8 Avicularia versicolor
0.1.0 Avicularia 'Peru Purple' 
0.0.35 Brachypelma boehmei
2.3.35 Brachypelma smithi
0.3.0 Brachypelma albiceps
1.1.0 Brachypelma schroederi
0.2.33 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.35 Brachypelma auratum
1.2.1 Brachypelma klassi
0.0.29 Brachypelma vagans 
0.1.0 Euathlus sp 'Red'
0.1.0 Euathlus sp 'Chile flame'
1.1.0 Euathlus truculentus
0.1.0 Grammostola sp. 'Maule'
1.1.0 Grammostola grossa
1.1.0 Grammostola sp 'Northern gold'
0.0.35 Grammostola pulchra
1.1.0 Aphonopelma iodius
0.1.0 Sericopelma sp. 'Santa Catalina'
0.2.0 Chromatapelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Lasiodora klugi
0.1.0 Holothele incei 'Gold' 
0.0.8 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.0.5  Crypsidromus sp 'Panama'


0.1.1  Augacephalus ezendami  
0.0.5 Ceratogyrus  marshalli  
0.1.0 Ceratogyrus meridionalis
0.2.0 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.1.2 Pterinochilus murinus OCF
0.0.3 Pterinochilus murinus NCF 
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus TCF
0.0.6 Pterinochilus chordatus
0.0.6 Pelinobius muticus
0.1.0 Heteroscodra maculata
0.2.10 Stromatapelma calceatum
0.2.0 Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.3 Encyocratella olivacea
0.0.1 Idiothele mira
0.0.6 Lyrognathus robustus
0.0.4 Chilobrachys sp. 'Vietnam Blue'
0.0.4 Chilobrachys sp 'Penang'
0.3.0 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
2.1.0 Chilobrachys huahini
0.0.4 Haplopelma robustum
0.0.4 Haplopelma hainanum
2.1.2 Orphnaecus sp. Blue Panay
0.1.0 Haplopelma albostriatum
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
0.1.0 Phlogius sp. 'Goliath'
0.0.3 Orphnaecus philippinus
0.0.4 Orphnaecus dichromata
0.0.1 Seloncosmia javanensis
0.0.1 Selenocosmia arndsti
0.0.3 Selenocosmia sp. 'Ebony'
0.0.1 Haplopelma sp. 'Kalimantan'
1.3.0 Cyriopagopus sp. 'Sumatran Tiger'
2.1.0 Lampropelma nigerrimum
1.1.2 Lamprolema sp. 'Borneo black'
0.1.0 Lampropema violaceopes
1.2.0 Phormingochilus everetti
4.3.1 Poecilotheria metallica 
2.2.8  Poecilotheria subfusca 'lowland'
1.2.0 Poecilotheria pederseni
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
1.2.0 Poecilotheria tigrinawesselli
1.1.6 Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 7, 2013)

Let's see....

 2.15.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
 0.0.2 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher
 0.1.4 Psalmopoeus reduncus
 0.3.0 Poecilotheria regalis
 0.1.1 chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
 0.1.2 Lampropelma violaceopes
 1.0.0 Brachypelma auratum
 0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
 0.0.1 brachypelma albopilosum

 Thirty-six tarantulas total so far. ;-D


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 7, 2013)

0.1.0 E campestratus
2.2.0 C cyanepubescens(breeding)
0.1.1 H albostriatum
1.1.0 B smithi
0.1.0 B albiceps
1.0.0 B vagans
0.0.2 B sabulosum
0.0.5 B angustum
1.1.6 B albopilosum
0.0.2 N chromatus
0.0.1 N carapeonsis
1.0.0 M cabocla
0.1.4 L parahybana
0.2.0 A behlei
1.2.0 A sp. Carlsbad Green(breeding)
0.1.0 A hentzi
2.2.0 T stirmi(breeding)
1.1.0 A brocklehursti
2.1.0 G pulchripes
7.9.13 G pulchra(breeding)


----------



## Silberrücken (Jul 7, 2013)

M-F-U
-------

1.0.0 Aphonopelma moderatum
0.1.0 Avicuaria versicolor
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0 Cyriocosmus bertae
1.1.0 Grammostola sp "Formosa" <--breeding pair
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.1.0 Paraphysa scrofa
0.2.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher

1.0.0 "mystery T"

---------------------------

0.8.6 Kukulcania hibernalis
0.1.0 Nesticodes rufipes
0.1.0 Scytodes


----------



## Kodi (Jul 7, 2013)

A. diversipes 0.0.1
A. urticans 1.0.1
A. metallica 0.1
B. vagans 0.0.1
C. cyaneopubescens 0.0.1
G. rosea 1.1
P. murinus 0.0.1

And growing


----------



## Trav (Jul 10, 2013)

0.1.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.1.0 Avicularia geroldi
1.1.0 Avicularia minatrix
1.0.0 Avicularia purpurea
1.1.55 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.2 Brachypelma albiceps
0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
1.0.2 Brachypelma angustum
1.1.0 Brachypelma annitha
0.1.4 Brachypelma auratum
0.1.0 Brachypelma baumgarteni
2.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei
1.0.4 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.4 Brachypelma kahlenbergi
1.1.3 Brachypelma klaasi
0.0.2 Brachypelma shroederi
1.0.7 Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0 Brachypelma vagans
1.1.3 Brachypelma verdezi
0.0.11 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi blue
0.0.1 Euathlus "Red"
0.0.1 Euathlus "Yellow"
1.0.0 Grammostola alticeps
0.1.0 Grammostola chalcothrix BCF
0.0.1 Grammostola formosa
0.0.1 Grammostola grossa
0.2.7 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.2 Grammostola pulchripes
0.4.1 Grammostola rosea
0.1.0 Grammostola RCF
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea RCF
0.1.2 Lasiodora klugi
0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0 Megaphobema robustum
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus antinous
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus platyomma
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus North (Ecuador)
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus South (Ecuador )
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus ultramarinis
0.1.0 Phormictopus cancerides
0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
1.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
1.0.0 Theraphosa apophysis


----------



## Issehalsey (Jul 11, 2013)

1.2.0 - Grammastola Rosea
0.1.0 - Brachypelma Emilia
0.0.1 - Avicularia Avicularia
0.0.1 - Lasiodora Parahybana
0.0.1 - Aphonopelma Iodius


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Jul 11, 2013)

0.1.0 P.Pederseni 0.1.0 B.Vagans
0.1.0 E.Campestratus
0.2.0 P.Murinus (yellow spawn from Hell)
0.0.1 A.geniculata
0.0.1 P.Metallica
0.1.0 B.bohemi
:


----------



## Bugmom (Jul 12, 2013)

Tarantulas:
0.1.0. Acanthoscurria geniculata 
0.0.1. Aphonopelma sp. burica
1.0.0. Aphonopelma sp. Flagstaff Orange
1.2.1. Aphonopelma hentzi
0.0.2. Aphonopelma sp. Roswell Blonde 
0.0.1. Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1. Avicularia diversipes 
0.1.0. Brachypelma albiceps
0.0.1. Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1. Brachypelma angustum
1.0.0. Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1. Coremiocnemis brachyramosa
0.0.2. Kochiana brunnipes
0.0.1. Lasiadora parahybana 
0.0.1. Maraca brunnipes
0.0.1. Monocentropus balfouri 
0.0.1. Paraphysa parvula
2.0.4. Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.5. Psalmopoeus cambridgei

True spiders:
Some kind of wolf spider (wild caught)

Scorpions:
Centruroids vittatus - Mama and about 15 babies


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 13, 2016)

0.0.2 Avicularia metallica
0.3.1 Brachypelma Albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma Kahlenbergi
0.0.2 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 Eupalaestrus campestratus
1.0.0 Lasiodora parahybana
1.0.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.1.0 Tapinauchenius violaceus

And not tarantula but in the invertebrates section as well;
0.0.4 Phyllium phillipinicum


----------



## Coconana (Jan 13, 2016)

Currently, my fiancé and I own the following tarantulas, in rough order of acquisition... The bottom two are being babysat for a friend of mine 

Getting in some MM's soon for breeding projects, but as they're not officially 'in' yet, I didn't add them to the list.

0.1.0 Nhandu Coloratovillosus
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus Irminia
0.1.0 Neoholothele Incei
0.0.1 Poecilotheria Regalis (_Suspect male..._ )
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus Darlingi
1.0.1 Avicularia Avicularia 
0.1.0 Grammostola Porteri 
0.0.2 Cyriopagopus Sp. "Minax"
0.1.0 Pterinochilus Murinus (_RCF_)
0.1.0 Lasiodora Parahybana 
0.1.0 Euathlus Sp. "Blue Femur" 
0.0.1 Phormictopus Cancerides 
0.0.1 Nhandu Chromatus
0.0.1 Heteroscodra Maculata 
0.0.1 Poecilotheria Metallica

0.1.0 Brachypelma Boehmei
0.0.1 Hapalopus Sp. "Colombia Large"


----------



## David VB (Jan 13, 2016)

0.1.0 A. geniculata
0.1.0 A. chalcodes
0.1.0 A. avicularia
0.1.0 A. laeta
0.0.2 A. versicolor
0.0.6 B. albopilosum
0.1.0 B. auratum
0.0.1 B. emilia
0.1.1 B. smithi
1.2.0 B. vagans
0.0.1 C. fimbriatus
0.1.0 C. huahini
0.0.1 C. spec blue (Vietnam)
0.1.0 C. cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 E. olivacea
0.0.1 E. cyanognathus
0.0.1 G. porteri
0.0.1 G. pulchra
0.1.0 G. rosea
0.0.1 H. vonwirthi
0.0.3 H. pulchripes
0.0.3 H. maculata
0.0.1 H. incei 'gold'
0.0.1 H. gigas
0.0.1 L. violaceopes
0.1.0 L. parahybana
0.0.1 N. chromatus
1.0.5 P. metallica (0.0.5 as communal)
0.0.4 P. miranda
0.0.X P. rufilata (communal)
0.1.0 P. subfusca
1.2.0 P. tigrinawesseli
0.0.2 P. vittata
0.0.2 P. cambridgei
1.2.0 P. irminia
0.0.1 P. pulcher
0.0.1 P. chordatus
0.1.0 P. murinus
0.0.1 T. stermi

0.0.1 H. hottentotta


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tarantula(s)- 
A. amazonica Sling
A. avicularia Juvenile
A. versicolor Juvenile
B. vagans Sling
P. irminia Sling
G. porteri Adult
A. chalcodes Juvenile
C. cyaneopubescens Juvenile
B. albopilosum Sling
2 L. parahybana Slings
2 H. incei Slings
C. marshalli Sling
O. aureotibialis Sling.
H. sp. columbia large
E. murinus Adult
T. stirmi Juvenile
P. formosa Sling
P. miranda Sling
I. hirsutum Sling
H. lividum Sub-Adult
G. rosea Sub-Adult
G. porteri MM
E. cyanognathus Sling
C. fimbriatus Sling
O. vialoceopes Juvenile
I. mira Sling

Other Myglamorph(s)-
Antrodiaetus sp.
Cyclocosmia torreya 
4 Mymekiaphila sp. 
Ummidia sp.
2 Linothele megatheloides
Macrothele calpeiana

True Spider(s)- 
Kukulcania hibernalis
4 L. mactans 
Scytodes sp.
2 D. vittatus
D. tenebrosus 
4 L. reclusa
T. georgicola
S. triangulosa
Steatoda sp. 
Ctenidae sp. red fang
A. poecilus
Heteropoda sp. Cameroon Giant

Scorpion(s)-
Heterometrus sp.

Other Arachnid(s)-
M. giganteus
D. diadema

Myriapod(s)-
2 S. viridis

Feeder(s)-
Red runner roaches

Vertebrates(s)-
Albino leopard gecko
2 Crested geckos


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 13, 2016)

Tarantulas
2 P. Regalis
1. (sort of) P. Hanumavillasumica
1. P. Metallica
1. P. Murinus
1. G. Pulchripes
1. A avic
1. H. sp. Colombia "Large"

Snake(s) 
1. Honeybee Spider ball python

Crustacean(s)
1. G. Quadratus
(seasonal)O. Quadratus


----------



## Pociemon (Jan 13, 2016)

My Inverts & Other Pets:
Adults:

0.4 poecilotheria metallica
1.4 poecilotheria subfusca "highland"
0.3 poecilotheria miranda
0.3 poecilotheria tigrinawesselli
0.1 poecilotheria rufilata


Subadults:

1.2 poecilotheria formosa
2.3.0 poecilotheria vittatta (colony)
3.2. poecilotheria miranda
1.1 poecilotheria subfusca "highland"
1.2 poecilotheria tigrinawesselli
2.2 poecilotheria metallica
2.0 poecilotheria rufilata

Juvies:

1.3 poecilotheria formosa
1.2. poecilotheria miranda
2.2 poecilotheria subfusca "highland"
2.1.1 poecilotheria tigrinawesselli
3.2 poecilotheria metallica
2.0 poecilotheria rufilata


Slings:

0.0.5 poecilotheria formosa
0.0.6. poecilotheria miranda
0.0.4 poecilotheria subfusca "highland"
0.0.2 poecilotheria tigrinawesselli
0.0.8 poecilotheria metallica
0.0.6 poecilotheria rufilata


True spiders;

0.1 heteropoda lunula
0.1 nephila ferestrata
0.1 sicarius sp
0.1 phoneutria fera

Snakes:
1.2 bothriechies schlegellii
1.2 tropidalaemus wagleri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kymura (Jan 13, 2016)

0.0.1 Lasiodora _parahybana_
0.0.1 Brachypelma _vagans_
0.0.1 Aphonopelma _hentzi_
0.0.1 Nhandu _chromatus_
0.0.1 Brachypelma _albopilosum_
0.0.1 Thrixopelma _ockerti_
0.1.0 Grammostola _porteri_
0.1.1 Avicularia _avicularia_
0.0.1 Grammostola _pulchripes_
0.0.1 Hapalopus sp _colombian_
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus _cambridgei_


----------



## Aginor (Jan 13, 2016)

Damn, I feel like a complete noob here, altho I'm 3 years in the hobby already. I just don't have much space in my apartment, that's why I have only 3 T's so far:

A. versicolor
N. chromatus
G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 13, 2016)

New world
0.0.2 B. Albo
0.0.1 N. Chromatus
0.0.1 A. Avicularia
1.0.0 B. Boehmei
1.0.0 B. Vagans
0.0.1 P. Irminia
0.1.0 G. Rosea
0.0.1 L. Parahybana 

Old World
0.0.1 O. Violaceopes
0.0.1 H. Maculata
0.0.1 P. Murinus
0.0.1 H. cf Hercules
0.1.0 P. Regalis
0.0.1 P. Rufilata
0.0.1 P. Ornata
0.0.1 C. Marshalli
0.1.0 P. Muticus

Herps
0.0.1 Fire Skink
0.0.1 White Spotted Gecko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## guywithaspider (Jan 13, 2016)

0.1.2 Grammostola Porteri
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.1 scolopendra subspinipes
0.0.1 Ephebopus uatuman
1.0.3 Anuroctonus pococki
0.1.0 Parabuthus liosoma
0.0.1 Paruroctonus silvestrii
1.0.1 Hadrurus arizonensis
1.0.0 Androctonus australis
0.0.1 Iridopelma Hirscutum
0.0.1 Tapenauchenius Gigas
0.0.1 Cyratogyrus Darlingi
0.0.1 Mastigoproctus Gigantea
0.1.0 Hottentotta Hottentotta
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus Ultramarinus
0.0.1 Pterinopelma Sazimai
0.0.1 Harpactira Pulchripes
0.0.1 Hapalopus Sp. Columbia LG.
0.0.1 Poecilotheria Miranda
1.0.0 Androctonus Bicolor
0.0.1 Vaejovis confuses
0.0.1 Theraphosa Stirmi
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus Irminia
0.0.1 Poecilotheria Regalis
0.0.1 Monocentropus Balfouri
0.0.1 Nhandu Chromatus
0.0.1 Brachypelma Albiceps
0.0.1 Avicularia Diversipes
0.0.1 Grammostola Pulchra

Reptiles
0.1.0 Epicrates Cenchria
0.0.1 Antaresia Children
1.0.0 Varanus Exanthematicus


----------



## Rogerpoco (Jan 13, 2016)

VERY behind on sexing,only recently gained confidence in trying,a lot I'll put as unsexed that are actually suspect.

*Aquired as slings

0.0.1 A. anax-2" *
0.0.2 A. sp. "Peru Purple"-2@2+" **
2.0.1 A. avicularia-5+",5",4" *
0.0.2 A. braunshauseni-2@3" **
0.0.2 A. metallica-3+".2+" *
0.0.3 A. minatrix-3+" *,3",1.5" *
1.1.2 A. purpurea-4",4+",3" *,2.5" *
0.0.2 A. ulrichea-3" *,2.5" *
0.0.1 A. urticans-4+"-Had for a while,sad I don't even have a guess...
0.1.3 A. versicolor-3+" *,3@ 2" ***
0.1.3 B. albopilosum-5+" *,3+" *,2@3" ***
0.1.0 C. cyaneopubescens-5+" *
0.0.1 E. cyanognathus-3+" *
0.0.1 E. uatuman-1.5" *
0.0.1 E. campestratus-3" *
0.0.1 G. pulchra-2" *
0.1.1 G. rosea-6+",3+" *
0.0.1 H. sp. "Columbia Large"-2"
0.0.3 H. incei-3@1.5" ***
0.0.1 P. regalis-3+" *
0.0.1 P. striata-4+"
0.0.1 P. cambridgei-5" *
0.1.2 P. irminia-3+" *,2+" *,1.5" *
1.0.0 P. murinus-3+" *
2.2.0 T. gigas-2@4+" **,2@ 3+" **-these were two pairs from two sacs,got a male and female from each. Some things just supposed to happen,I guess.
0.0.2 T. ockerti-2@3+" **

Sorry 'bout the sling thing(haha),is just important to me,most of them have been my babies most of their lives,started with slings,and to my recollection,the first "big spiders" I ever saw were my own(first albo,small,small,small,then Boom,BIG.).

I also have an S. subspinipes,a stone centipede colony,a fairly large unidentified W/C centipede,an"Asian Forest Scorpion"(Heterometrus spinifer,I suspect,photo I.D.),an unidentified whipscorpion,an albino pac-frog,a handful of hermit crabs,three W/C spiders(fishing/hunting/crab,looks like,I dunno),couple bettas,a hisser colony,couple freshie aquariums,a monilicornis millipede colony,an americanus millipede colony,2 Birman cats,4 parakeets,a outside kitty,some random W/C beetles,a W/C crawfish...that just.wont.die...He's super cool.
Oh,and Sea Monkeys. Gotta have Sea Monkeys.

Every list is great here,from single T's,to the ones that have hundreds. And I just learned the numbering system to do this,Wooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jan 13, 2016)

Acanthoscurria Antillensis
Aphonopelma serratum
Aphonopelma sp new river
Aphonopelma sp el paso
Avicularia metallica
Avicularia sp pucallpa
Avicularia sp Colombia
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma emiilia
Brachypelma schroederi
Brachypelma annitha
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma verdezi
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens Crypsidromus sp Panama
Cyclosternum pentalore
Euathlus sp red
Euathlus sp north
Euathlus parvula
Eucratoscelus constrictus
Eupalaestrus weijenberghi
Grammostola actaeon
Grammostola anthracina
Grammostola iheringi
Grammostola pulchra
Grammastola pulchripes
Hapalopus triseriatus lowland
Heterothele villosella
Nhandu coloratovilosus
Pamphobeteus sp machalla
Pamphobeteus sp mascara
Pamphobeteus nigricolor x2
Phormictopus cochleasvorax
Oligoxystre diamantinensis
Thrixopelma sp cajamarca
Thrixopelma cyaneolum
Thrixopelma lagunas

I think I've remembered everyone of them


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Jan 14, 2016)

_A. chalcodes_ X 1
_B. albopilosum_ X 4
_B. emilia_ X 1
_B. smithi_ X 2
_B. vagans_ X 2
_E. cyanognathus_ X 1
_G. pulchra_ X 2
_G. pulchripes_ X 1
_G. porteri_ X 1
GBB X 1
_L. nigerimmum_ X 1
_L. parahybana_ X 1
_N. chromatus_ X 1
_O. violaceopes_ X 1
_P. irminia_ X 1
_P. ornata_ X 1
_P. regalis_ X 2
_P. rufilata_ X 1
_P. subfusca_ (HL) X 1
_P. vittata_ X 1


----------



## matypants (Jan 14, 2016)

Acanthoscurria geniculata x 1
Grammostola porteri x 1
Brachypelma vagans x 1


----------



## bugguy1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Acanthoscurria geniculata (Giant White Knee)
Aphonopelma burica (Costa Rican Blue Front)
Aphonopelma chalcodes (Arizona Blonde)
Aphonopelma hentzi (Oklahoma Brown) - 3
Aphonopelma seemanni (Costa Rican Zebra)
Aphonopelma sp. New River (New River Rust Rump)
Avicularia avicularia (Guyanan Pink Toe)
Brachypelma albiceps (Mexican Gold Red Rump) - 2
Brachypelma albopilosum (Honduran Curly Hair)
Brachypelma auratum (Mexican Flame Knee)
Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fire Leg)
Brachypelma emilia (Mexican Red Leg) 
Brachypelma kahlenbergi (New Mexican Tarantula)
Brachypelma klaasi (Mexican Pink) – 3
Brachypelma sabulosum (Guatemalan Red Rump)
Brachypelma schroederi (Mexican Black Velvet)
Brachypelma smithi (Mexican Red Knee)
Brachypelma vagans (Mexican Red Rump) - 2
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue)
Cyriocosmus bertae (Peruvian Dwarf Beauty)
Cyriopagopus sp. (Sulawesi Black)
Ephebopus cyanognathus (Blue Fang)
Ephebopus murinus (Skeleton Tarantula)
Ephebopus uatuman (Emerald Skeleton)
Euathlus parvulus (Chilean Gold Burst)
Euathlus pulcherrimaklassi (Chilean Metallic Blue Femur)
Euathlus pulcherrimaklassi (Chilean Green Femur Beauty)
Euathlus sp. red (Dwarf Chilean Flame)
Euathlus truculentus (Chilean Beautiful)
Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty)
Grammostola anthracina (Pampas Grey Smoke)
Grammostola iheringi (Entre Rios Tarantula)
Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black) – 2
Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee) – 2
Grammostola rosea (Chilean Rose) – 3
Grammostola sp. maule (Chilean Gold Fluff)
Hapalopus sp. “Columbian Small” (Dwarf Columbian Pumpkin Patch)
Hapalopus sp. “Columbia” (Large Pumpkin Patch)
Homoeomma sp. Blue (Peruvian Blue Zebra)
Idiothele mira (Blue Foot Baboon)
Lasiodora parahybana (Salmon Pink Bird Eating Spider)
Lasiodorides striatus (Peruvian Orange-Stripe)
Maraca cabocla (Brazilian Red Head)
Megaphobema robustum (Colombian Giant Red Leg)
Monocentropus balfouri (Socotra Island Blueleg Baboon Spider) – 4
Nhandu chromatus (Brazilian Red and White)
Nhandu coloratovillosus (Brazilian Black and White)
Orphnaecus philippinus – Filipino Orange
Orphnaecus sp. Cebu (Cebu Cave Tarantula)
Paraphysa scrofa (Chilean Copper)
Pelinobius muticus (King Baboon Spider)
Phormictopus cancerides (Haitian Brown) - 2
Poecilotheria metallica (Gooty Sapphire Ornamental Tree Spider)
Poecilotheria regalis (Indian Ornamental Tree Spider)
Psalmopoeus irminia (Venezuelan Suntiger)
Pterinochilus murinus (Usambar Orange Baboon Spider)
Pterinopelma sazimai (Brazilian Blue Violet)
Theraphosa stirmi (Burgundy Goliath Bird-Eating Spider)
Theraphosinae sp. panama (Panama Red)
Thrixopelma ockerti (Flame Rump Tree Spider)


----------



## peterUK (Jan 14, 2016)

0.1.0 Acanthoscurria chacoana
0.1.16 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1.0 Acanthoscurria insubtilis
0.1.0 Avicularia sp 'Blue velvet'
0.1.0 Avicularia diversipes
0.1.0 Avicularia metallica
0.1.0 Avicularia minatrix
0.1.1 Avicularia 'Peru Purple' 
1.6.5 Avicularia versicolor
1.2.0 Brachypelma albiceps
1.4.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum
0.2.0 Brachypelma emilia
1.2.0 Brachypelma klaasi 
1.1.2 Brachypelma schroederi
1.3.0 Brachypelma smithi
3.14.3 Chromatapelma cyaneopubescens 
0.3.0 Crypsidromus sp 'Panama'
0.1.0 Cyriocosmus ritae 
0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus
1.2.0 Grammostola anthracina 
1.2.0 Grammostola grossa
2.2.0 Grammostola iheringi 
0.1.0 Grammostola sp. 'Maule'
0.1.0 Grammostola sp 'North'
0.3.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.2.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.9 Hapalopus Triseriatus
0.0.18 Hondruropelma sp 'Roatan'
0.1.0 Lasiodora klugi
0.0.6 Lasiodora parahybana
1.1.0 Megaphobema robustum 
0.0.4 Metriopelma sp 'Aragua'
1.1.0 Nhandu tripepii
1.1.0 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus 
2.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp 'Ultima' 
2.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp 'Mascara' 
1.2.95 Phormictopus atrichomatus
2.1.0 Phormictopus cancerides
1.3.1 Phormictopus cancerides 'Violet' 
0.1.3 Phormictopus cancerides 'Green'
0.1.0 Phormictopus cautus
1.3.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher 
0.4.0 Psalmopoeus irminia 
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
2.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei X irmini
3.4.0 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.0.2 Sahydroaraneus raja
2.6.0 Sericopelma sp 'Boquete'
2.1.0 Sericopelma sp 'Santa Clara'
0.1.0 Sericopelma sp 'Isla de Taboga'  
2.7.0 Sericopelma generala                                                                                                                                     
2.2.1 Sericopelma melanotarsum
3.2.5 Sericopelma sp. 'Santa Catalina' 
1.1.0 Sericopelma rubronitens
0.1.0 Tapinauchenius cupreus
3.2.0 Theraphosa blondi 
0.2.1 Theraphosa apophysis 
1.1.0 Xenesthis intermedia 
1.3.0 Xenesthis immanis 
..........................................................................

0.1.0 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.2.0 Lyrognathus robustus
1.2.0 Monocentropus balfouri
0.3.0 Phormingochilus everetti
0.4.0 Poecilotheria metallica 
0.3.0 Poecilotheria subfusca 'lowland'
0.1.0 Poecilotheria vittata
0.4.2 Poecilotheria regalis
1.3.0 Poecilotheria tigrinawesselli
0.2.0 Poecilotheria ornata
2.1.1 Poecilotheria rufiliata
0.3.5 Poecilotheria miranda
1.3.0 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.0.3 Pelinobius muticus
0.1.25 Stromatapelma calceatum


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 14, 2016)

Formerphobe said:


> Aphonopelma burica 2.0 "Briar", "Thistle"
> Aphonopelma seemanni 0.1 "Zaranth"
> Aphonopelma sp "Murietta' 0.1 "Moreta"
> Avicularia azuraklaasi 0.0.1 "Syrilda"
> ...


From this 2013 list I still have:
0.1 A seemanni
0.1 A eutylenum (sp Murietta)
0.1 A metallica 
0.2 A enzendami
O.1 B albiceps
0.1 B albopilosum 
0.1 B boehmei
0.1 B emilia
0.1 B schroederi 
1.1 B smithi
0.1 B vagans
0.1 B verdezi
0.1 C darlingi
0.1 C marshalli
0.1 C cyanopubescens 
0.1 E murinus
0.1 E sp blue femur
1.0 G pulchra
0.2 G porteri
0.1 G pulchripes
0.1 H sp blue Peru
1.3 M balfouri
1.0 N carapoensis
0.1 N coloratovillosus 
0.1 N tripepii 
1.0 P muticks
0.1 P formosa
0.1 P rufilata
0.1 P cambridgei 
0.1 P irminia 
0.1 P murinus

Pandinus imperator- now at 5 generations

1.1 Canis lupus familiaris

Since that 2013 post, I've added:
0.0.8 A versicolor
0.0.4 B annitha
0.1 B klaasi
0.0.4 C sp Aladdin 
0.0.2 C sp Black Satan
0.0.6 C discolus sp blue Vietnam Nam
0.0.4 C fimbriatus
0.0.2 P pulcher
O.1.1 O lampropelma 
0.1 O sp Borneo Black
0.1 A geniculata
0.1 N chromatus 
0.0.10 N tripepii 
0.1 G pulchra
0.1 T stirmi
0.1 P muticus
0.1 N carapoensis 
1.2 E olivacea

0.1 Canis lupus familiaris 

Whew, I think I accounted for all of them.


----------



## beaker41 (Jan 14, 2016)

0.2.0 a. Genticulata
0.2.8 b. Albopilosum
0.2.0 b. Boehmei
0.2.0 b. Smithi
0.3.4 b. Vagans
0.3.0 c. Fasciatum
0.1.2 e. Campestratus
0.0.2 e. Murinus
0.4.0 g. Pulchripes
0.0.2 h. Sp. columbia lg.
0.0.20 h. Sp. columbia sm.
0.1.1000ish l. Parahybana 
0.1.0 m. Robustum 
0.1.0 n. Chromatus 
0.3.0 n. Coloratovillosus 

Ugh it starts getting real when you count them all... No wonder my cricket bill is so high


----------



## cold blood (Jan 14, 2016)

I look at this thread and all I can think is that if everyone wasn't so "mysterious", and just listed them on their profile, y'all could have saved a buttload of typing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Radium (Jan 14, 2016)

0.0.1 _Avicularia geroldi _
0.2 Euathlus sp. red

I've been maintaining a lot of restraint because of limited space, but now that I've convinced myself that I _need_ a GBB...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 14, 2016)

cold blood said:


> I look at this thread and all I can think is that if everyone wasn't so "mysterious", and just listed them on their profile, y'all could have saved a buttload of typing.


True. Most of mine are listed on my profile. (May need updated...) I've been without a real computer for over a year now and am limited in my C/P and link capabilities.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 15, 2016)

0.0.1 B. Sabulosum (suspect male)
0.0.3 B. Albopilosum
0.1.0 GBB (confirmed via molt this morning)
0.0.1 LP


----------



## soundsmith (Jan 15, 2016)

From my profile:

• 0.0.1 Acanthoscurria brocklehursti
• 0.0.1 Avicularia metallica
• 0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
• 0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
• 0.0.2 Brachypelma vagans
• 0.0.3 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
• 0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus
• 0.1.0 Euathlus sp. Red
• 0.0.2 Lasiodora parahybana
• 0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri
• 1.0.0 Pterinochilus murinus
• 0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## gobey (Jan 16, 2016)

Man these are some mighty big collections

I have 11.

Brachypelma albopilosum x2
Brachypelma smithi
Grammostola porteri
Lasiodora parahybana
Poeceletharia regalis x2
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus Darlingi
Heteroscodra maculata
Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## Smileyboy (Jan 16, 2016)

my small collection
0.1.0 A.Versicolor - Antilles Pink Toe adult female
0.0.3 M.Balfouri - Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## BoehmeiCali (Jan 19, 2016)

Brachypelma Boehmei. Chromotopelma Cyaneopubescens. Pterinochilus Murinus. Avicularia Versicolor.


----------



## BoehmeiCali (Jan 19, 2016)

Formerphobe said:


> Aphonopelma burica 2.0 "Briar", "Thistle"
> Aphonopelma seemanni 0.1 "Zaranth"
> Aphonopelma sp "Murietta' 0.1 "Moreta"
> Avicularia azuraklaasi 0.0.1 "Syrilda"
> ...


Where did you get your Schroederi from??


----------



## BoehmeiCali (Jan 19, 2016)

Arachtion said:


> As the title says, interested to hear what sort of species the familiar faces are drawn to, here is my current list,
> 
> 
> 0.1 Haplopelma hainanum
> ...


Where did you get your Borneo Black??


----------



## cold blood (Jan 19, 2016)

dealers and breeders.   Borneo blacks are not to difficult to locate, schroederi are more difficult to locate, but if you keep your eyes peeled, you will eventually come across them.


----------



## tisha (Jan 19, 2016)

My small collection


----------



## wndurham (Jan 20, 2016)

Man I can't imagine having that many T's!!!! I have 9 and have a hard time keeping up:
2" P. metallica (unsexed)
4" P. ornata (male)
3" H. maculata (unsexed)
3" A. metallica (female)
3.5" L. parahybana (unsexed)
5" N. coloratovillosus (Male)
4" P. murinus (Female)
5" G. rosea (Female)
1" C. cyaneopubescens (unsexed)


----------



## sadlyf (Jan 20, 2016)

I own

B.smithi
B.albo
G.Pulchripes
C.Darlingi

I'll purchase H.mac and OBT next


----------



## saturnthegrey (Jan 20, 2016)

H. Vonwirthi
B. Vagans
C. Cyaneopubescens 

Just got two in this morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoehmeiCali (Jan 21, 2016)

cold blood said:


> dealers and breeders.   Borneo blacks are not to difficult to locate, schroederi are more difficult to locate, but if you keep your eyes peeled, you will eventually come across them.


Thank you! I just want to know who has the best price.


----------



## Starantula (Jan 21, 2016)

0.1.0 A. Geniculata - Titan
0.0.1 A. Anax - Biscuit
0.0.1 A. Avicularia - Jet
0.0.1 B. Albopilosum - Scruff
1.0.0 B. Klaasi - Starburst 
0.0.1 B. Smithi - Tigger
0.1.1 B. Vagans - Nibor, Crimson
0.0.1 C. Cyaneopubescens - Webster 
0.0.1 C. Fasciatum - Zion
0.0.2 C. Perezmilesi - Rocket, Belle
0.1.0 E. Sp Red - Phoenix 
0.0.1 G. Actaeon - Sven
0.0.1 G. Ihrengi - Rusty
0.0.2 G. Pulchra - Salem, Shadow 
0.0.2 G. Pulchripes - Chakotay, Chuckie
0.1.0 G. Rosea RCF - Ruby
0.0.2 H. Sp Colombia L - Jack, Zero
0.0.1 H. Lividum - Vegeta
0.1.0 L. Parahybana - Cadbury 
0.0.1 N. Chromatus - Stripes
1.0.0 P. Cambridgei - Walker
0.0.2 P. Irminia - Flare, Aurora 
0.1.0 P. Chordatus - Specks
0.0.1 P. Murinus RCF - Ma-Ma

0.0.1 H. Paucidens - Skimmer
0.1.0 H. Spinifer - Sebastian 

Soon to grow when we hit the BTS show in May.


----------



## PNW Keith (Jan 23, 2016)

1.0.0 A. avic "Ruby" (name came before sex)
0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens "Stella" (Stella Artois)
0.0.1 B. smithi "Houdini" (you can guess how it got thay name)
0.1.0 P. murinus "Marge" (her butt reminds me of Marge Simpsons hair)


----------



## Ty Spaulding (Jan 26, 2016)

1.5"? Pelinobius muticus
I'm just starting out. Any advice for me would be greatly appreciated. Discussions on how your enclosure is setup and type of enclosure would be awesome.


----------



## Rogerpoco (Jan 26, 2016)

I'd say start a thread,Spaulding,you'll get lots of advice.
Best advice would have been to start with a different T.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Darksoul996 (Jan 27, 2016)

0.0.1 B. smithi
0.0.1 B. albopilosum
0.0.2 C. fasciatum
0.0.1 L. parahybana
0.0.1 A. versicolor
0.0.1 G. pulchra
0.0.1 P. sazimai
0.0.2 P. murinus
0.0.1 S. calceatum
0.0.1 P. lugardi

Only been keeping for around 6 months so I think I've done well to be so restrained.  Having said that I have had a splurge this week and ordered 1.1 H. incei and 1.1 C. elegans and considering chucking in a 0.1.0 C. perezmilesi for good measure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rogerpoco (Jan 28, 2016)

Darksoul996 said:


> 0.0.1 B. smithi
> 0.0.1 B. albopilosum
> 0.0.2 C. fasciatum
> 0.0.1 L. parahybana
> ...


6 months. Ya,I guess you are all in. When it hits you,it hits you pretty hard,huh!


----------



## Darksoul996 (Jan 29, 2016)

Rogerpoco said:


> 6 months. Ya,I guess you are all in. When it hits you,it hits you pretty hard,huh!


Haha it got better (or worse) The shop I ordered my MM H.incei from had a shipment in so I rang them and got them to add Euathlus sp. green and H. venatoria to my order. Then the lady I'm buying the pair of C.elegans off decided she wants to sell her AF C.ritae and C.leetzi so I think I'm going to take them too.


----------



## Ty Spaulding (Jan 29, 2016)

Rogerpoco said:


> I'd say start a thread,Spaulding,you'll get lots of advice.
> Best advice would have been to start with a different T.


Well I'm pretty confident that with a lot of effort I can be successful at raising this kbt sling to be a healthy and happy T. I am extremely devoted to it and find enjoyment in the challenge.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Jan 29, 2016)

0.1 G.Porteri
0.1 GBB
0.1 B.Smithi
1.0 P.Irminia
0.1 P.Bromelicola
0.0.1 G.Pulchra
0.0.1 G.Pulchripes
0.0.2 L.Parahybna
0.0.3 B.vagans
0.0.1 P.Cambridgei
0.0.1 M.Balfouri
0.0.1 M.Robustum
0.0.1 A.Versicolor
0.0.1 A.Purpurea
0.0.1 A.Diversipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Starantula (Feb 3, 2016)

Starantula said:


> 0.1.0 A. Geniculata - Titan
> 0.0.1 A. Anax - Biscuit
> 0.0.1 A. Avicularia - Jet
> 0.0.1 B. Albopilosum - Scruff
> ...


Went to an earlier show at the weekend, added the following to the above

0.0.1 A. Avicularia  (juvie/sub)
0.0.1 A. Purpurea
0.0.2 B. Auratum
0.0.1 B. Emilia
0.0.1 B. Kahlenbergi
0.0.1 C. Minax
0.0.1 E. Cyanogathus
0.0.1 G. Porteri
0.0.2 G. Sp Maule
0.0.1 M. Balfouri
0.0.1 N. Incei Gold
0.0.1 O. Phillipinus
0.0.1 P. Platyomma (small juvie)
0.0.2 P. Regalis
0.0.1 P. Striata
0.0.1 T. Cupreus
0.0.1 T. Ockerti


----------



## TomM (Feb 3, 2016)

Current tarantulas: 
0.1.0 - Aphonopelma hentzi 
0.0.1 - Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 - Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 - Grammostola pulchripes
0.0.1 - Holothele incei
0.0.3 - Lasiodora parahybana


In the past I've owned:
Aphonopelma hentzi
Avicularia avicularia
Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma vagans
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Cyriocosmus elegans
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola pulchripes
Grammostola rosea
Hapalopus sp. Colombia
Heteroscodra maculata
Holothele incei
Lasiodora parahybana
Nhandu chromatus
Pamphobeteus platyomma
Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador"
Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## Envoirment (Feb 3, 2016)

3.5-4" Aphonopelma chalcodes - unsexed. 

Just got it today, hopefully I'll have a few more to add to this list in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## peterUK (Feb 5, 2016)

Bought a few more to add to the collection last weekend 

1.0.0 Brachypelma albiceps (MM)
0.0.3 Brachypelma annitha
0.1.0 Heterothele gabonensis with egg sac
0.1.6 Nhandu carapoensis
0.0.5 Phormictopus auratus
0.0.5 Phormictopus sp 'Green'
0.1.0 Sericopelma generala

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Envoirment (Feb 10, 2016)

Envoirment said:


> 3.5-4" Aphonopelma chalcodes - unsexed.
> 
> Just got it today, hopefully I'll have a few more to add to this list in the near future.


And the near future was just a week! Got a juvenile 2" unsexed _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ today. Such a beautiful little tarantula! Can't wait to see it grow into its adult colouration.


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 10, 2016)

Time to update the list again...

0.0.2 Avicularia metallica
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.3.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma kahlenbergi
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.2 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 Eupalaestrus campestratus
1.0.0 Lasiodora parahybana
1.0.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.1.0 Tapinauchenius violaceus

Ugh,I hate uneven numbers...19 T's,better get another one soon...


----------



## KnifingPanda (Feb 10, 2016)

0.2.0 G pulchripes
0.0.1 B albiceps
0.1.0 L difficilis
0.1.0 B vagans
0.0.1 C Cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 N chromatus
0.0.1 B smithi
0.0.1 L parahybana


----------



## Toff202 (Feb 10, 2016)

Current list of all my inverts:

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1.0 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Brachypelma albiceps
0.1.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.1.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus
1.0.0 Lasiodora difficilis 
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus irminia

0.1.0 Linothele megatheloides

0.2.0 Extatosoma tiaratum
0.0.3 Platymeris biguttatus
x.x.x Blaptica dubia
x.x.x Gromphadorhina sp.


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 10, 2016)

1.2.0 G. porteri (1.1) wc pcf, wc ncf 3"-6"
0.0.2 A. avicularia cb 1/2"
0.0.3 A. versicolor cb 1.5"-2", 2@ cb 1"
0.0.1 P. metallica cb 1.5" - 2"
0.0.2 G. pulchripes cb 3/4" - 1", cb 2"
0.0.1 A. sp blue velvet cb 1/2"
0.0.1 A. aurantiaca cb 3/4" - 1"
0.0.1 P. irminia cb 3/4" - 1"
0.0.1 G. pulchra cb 1/2" - 3/4"
0.0.3 A. seemanni bcf cb 1/4"-1/2"
0.0.2 A. diversipes cb 1/2" - 3/4"
0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens cb 1"
0.1.2 E. sp red cb 1/2", 2" female
0.0.1 E. truculentus cb 3/4"
0.0.1 E. parvulus wc 3"
0.0.2 B. vagans cb 2.5" , cb 1/8"
0.0.3 B. albopilosum cb 1/8', cb 1/2", cb 4"
0.0.3 H. sp Columbia lg cb 1/8", cb 1"
0.0.1 D. diamantinensis cb 1"
0.1.1 A. purpurea cb 1"
0.1.0 A. metallica cb 2"+ (vent sexed)
0.0.1 A. urticans cb 3/4"
0.1.1 A. minatrix cb 1/2", cb 2" female
0.0.1 E sp north wc 2" (Chilean Bronze)
0.0.2 B. cabocla cb 3/8"
0.0.11 G. rosea rcf cb 4" (vented FM), 10 cb 3/4" slings
0.2.1 B. smithi cb 1.25", cb 4" fm, cb 6" fm
0.1.1 T. ockerti cb 1", 2"
0.0.2 A. seemanni tcf wc 3"-4"
0.0.1 C. sellatus cb 3/4"
0.0.3 N. incei gold cb 3/4"
0.0.2 N. incei cb 1"
0.0.1 P. sp blue cb 1/2"
0.0.2 E. uatuman cb 1/2"
0.0.1 L. parahybana cb 1"
0.0.1 P. sp machala cb 1.25"
0.2.0 E. sp blue femur 2 3/4", 3"
0.0.2 I. mira cb 1 1/2"
0.1.0 A. chalcodes wc 4.5"
0.2.1 B. boehmei cb 2" fm, cb 6" fm, cb 5" (vented male)
0.0.4 I. hirsutum cb (2) 1/2", (2) 1.5"
0.0.2 P. sazimai cb 3/4"
0.1.0 T. cyaneolum wc 3-4"
0.0.1 E. campestratus cb 3/8"
0.0.1 P. fortis cb 1.25"
0.1.0 B. albiceps cb 1.5"
0.0.2 T. sp "Costa Rica" cb 1/2"
0.1.0 P. atrichomatus cb 3"


----------



## Perentie (Feb 11, 2016)

Herps:
1.0.1 Uromastyx ornata philbyi
0.0.2 Coleonyx mitratus
0.1 Teratoscincus scincus
1.1 Rhacodactylus auriculatus
2.0 Correlophus ciliatus
1.0 Python regius
0.1 Lampropeltis pyromelana
0.0.1 Ceratophrys cranwelli
0.0.2 Cynops cyanurus

Arachnids:
0.0.1 Grammostola sp. maule
1.0 Avicularia purpurea
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens
1.0 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
1.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.1 Grammostola porteri
0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.0.1 Avicularia urticans
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.1 Cyclonosternum fasciatum
0.0.2 Euathlus sp. red
0.0.2 Grammostola rosea
1.0 Hadogenes paucidens
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri
1.0 Neoholothele incei

Insects/other inverts:
?.?.? Trichorhina tomentosa
?.?.? Porcellio scaber "dalmatian"
?.?.? Blaptica dubia
0.0.12 Blaberus giganteus
?.?.? Gromphadorhina portentosa
?.?.? Gromphadorhina grandidieri
?.?.? Gromphadorhina grandidieri "black"
1.3.? Therea petiveriana
0.0.12 Byrsotria rothi
0.4.? Lucihormetica subcincta
?.?.? Blaberus discoidalis

Pretty sure that's all of them. Also temporarily caring for a Trachemys scripta elegans


----------



## Envoirment (Feb 21, 2016)

0.1.0 _Acanthoscurria geniculata _3"
0.0.1 _Aphonopelma chalcodes _~3.5-4" 
0.0.1 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _~2.5" (currently in pre-molt)
0.0.1 _Grammostola actaeon _~1"* 
0.0.1 _Grammostola pulchripes _~0.5"

*Arriving friday and size was stated as 1", but they always end up a little bigger.


----------



## owlbear (Feb 21, 2016)

0.0.1 avicularia versicolor "Cupcake"
0.0.1 brachypelma smithi "Cherry Cordial"
0.0.1 brachypelma emilia "Red Velvet"
0.0.1 psalmopoeus irminia "Rooibos"
0.0.1 paraphysa scrofa "Oolong"
0.0.1 grammostola pulchripes "Honeybush"
0.0.1 acanthoscurria geniculata "Gelato"
0.0.1 chromatopelma cyaneopubescens "Sourpatch"
0.0.1 avicularia metallica "Pixie Stick"
0.0.1 brachypelma albopilosum "Root Beer"
0.1.0 grammostola sp. maule "Orange Julius"
0.0.1 grammostola rosea "Treacle"
0.0.1 brachypelma vagans "Cherry Pie"
0.0.1 ischnocolinae sp. dominican "Blue Raspberry"
0.0.1 linothele megatheloides "Miss Muffet"
0.0.1 grammostola pulchra "Blackberry"
0.0.1 idiothele mira "Teacake"
0.0.1 monocentropus balfouri "Shortcake"
0.0.1 aphonopelma seemanni blue "Muffin"
0.0.1 psalmopoeus cambridgei "Sage"
0.1.0 aphonopelma hentzi "Fudge Brownie"
0.0.1 ephebopus uatuman "Wasabi"
0.0.1 avicularia diversipes "Birthday Cake"
0.0.1 hogna carolenensis "Fido"
0.0.1 phormictopus cancerdies "McNasty"

I love them all! I have suspected sexes for a lot of them but I don't update my list until I'm 100% sure.

and for herps, just for fun- 
4 crested geckos of various sexes
1 gargoyle gecko
1 male Mexican hognose
1 male central american boa
1 male pewter ball python
1 male normal corn snake
1 male leatherback bearded dragon


----------



## Envoirment (Mar 2, 2016)

0.1.0 _Acanthoscurria geniculata _3" (currently in pre-molt)
0.0.1 _Aphonopelma chalcodes _~3.5-4" 
0.1.0 _Brachypelma vagans_ ~2.5"
0.0.1 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _~2.5" (currently in pre-molt)
0.0.1 _Grammostola actaeon _~1"
0.0.1 _Grammostola pulchripes _~0.5" (currently in pre-molt)
0.1.0 _Grammostola rosea_ RCF ~5"
0.1.0 _Nhandu chromatus _~2.5"


----------



## TheInv4sion (Mar 2, 2016)

0.1.0 A. chalcodes 5"
0.0.1 P. irminia 2"
0.0.1 P. murinus 1.5"
0.1.0 H. lividum (Now Cyriopagopus?) 5"
1.1.0 E. campestratus
0.1.0 G. porteri 5-6"
0.1.0 G. pulchripes 4"
0.0.1 L. parahybana 4"
0.0.1 T. gigas 3"
0.0.1 C. dyscolus 2"
0.0.1 B. smithi 1.5"
0.0.1 N. chromatus 3"

0.1.0 Gorgyrella sp. Red
1.1.0 Archispirostreptus gigas
0.0.1 Scolopendra subspinipes


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 30, 2016)

Update:

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1.0 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Brachypelma albiceps
0.1.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.*1*.2 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.1.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus
1.0.0 Lasiodora difficilis
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri
*0.2.0 Poecilotheria regalis*
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus irminia
*0.1.0 Pterinochilus chordatus*
*0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus*
*0.1.0 Tapinauchenius violaceus*

0.1.0 Linothele megatheloides

0.0.3 Platymeris biguttatus
x.x.x Blaptica dubia
x.x.x Gromphadorhina sp.


----------

